# Bella had a WORM in her poop!!!!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay, so I know rule #1 is do not panic, but this just totally freaked me out. Bella didn't eat a whole lot yesterday and was very snuggly, that should've been my 1st clue. Just now she went potty and there was a long narrow worm coming out of the poop. OMG that was disgusting! Our vet is not open until Monday, so I called an after hours vet down the road. They said it's probably not a big deal and that I can wait until Monday to see our Vet or come in to after hours, but it's not "an emergency". 

Has anyone ever had this happen before? I'm taking her to after hours, but it's nice to have a clue of what to expect before you get there. 

BTW, is there any chance she got this while at the Vet a couple of weeks ago? She was just spayed and now this is an issue. I'm not a big believer in "coincedence" so just wondered your thoughts on it. Thanks


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok so I've taken a breath and stepped off the ledge (lol) and realized that I did not give you all nearly enough info. in my previous post. The worm this is YUCKY~ I know: long narrow squiggling around and coming out of her poop. Unfortunately hubby flushed the blasted poop before I could stop him. Now I am waiting for poop # 2 so I can bring that in as a stool sample along with Bella. Bella's poop is not soft, she is not gassy or vomiting. She really just really did not eat much yesterday. Her tummy does feel too full though. We use the Interceptor for heart worms and she is due for that treatment now. I waited an extra couple of weeks to give it to her this time, since she was going through the spay surgery and had those meds. Hopefully that was not a big mistake.

I'm thinking this is Roundworms likely picked up from our yard. Lots of critters come across our property (including neighbors dogs :angry and Bella is famous for eating grass and stuff in the yard. She doesn't eat poop, but who's to know if she ingested grass or something else that had the worms/feces on it? :blink:. 

Cleaning: I am OCD in a big way. How contagious are ringworms and any suggestions on treating our large yard? Inside I plan to bleach everything in site.

BTW, I just realized that the Vet we switched to is closed on the weekends ~ that is not going to work for us. I don't want to take her to some Emergency Clinic (that wouldn't know her from Adam) every time there is a weekend health concern. I may have to switch back to her previous Vet after all. That Vet had weekend and 24 hr care. Hmmmm.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless that drear little girl and you. No, I never saw that. Does it look like a real worm, like the kind you see outside? It's a good think the ER said nothing to worry about, oh I bet you can't wait till Monday. (hugs).


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Ok so I've taken a breath and stepped off the ledge (lol) and realized that I did not give you all nearly enough info. in my previous post. The worm this is YUCKY~ I know: long narrow squiggling around and coming out of her poop. Unfortunately hubby flushed the blasted poop before I could stop him. Now I am waiting for poop # 2 so I can bring that in as a stool sample along with Bella. Bella's poop is not soft, she is not gassy or vomiting. She really just really did not eat much yesterday. Her tummy does feel too full though. We use the Interceptor for heart worms and she is due for that treatment now. I waited an extra couple of weeks to give it to her this time, since she was going through the spay surgery and had those meds. Hopefully that was not a big mistake.
> 
> I'm thinking this is Roundworms likely picked up from our yard. Lots of critters come across our property (including neighbors dogs :angry and Bella is famous for eating grass and stuff in the yard. She doesn't eat poop, but who's to know if she ingested grass or something else that had the worms/feces on it? :blink:.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe since the dear little girl likes to graze out in the yard, maybe, just maybe she got it from there. It looks like a worm, just like the outside worms.

I know what you mean about have another doc look at your baby, that knows nothing about your baby.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi  Yep, unfortunately these disgusting little creatures look exactly like white, thin, long worms and they MOVE....Ugggggh. I called the after hours Vet, and she was very off the cuff cool about the whole thing (even laughed at my being so creeped out by it LOL). 

There is no way I am waiting until Monday to see her Vet though. I'm seriously debating switching back to her previous Vet and having them work us in today. I just don't like our Vet not having any weekend hours  . That Vet did a good job on her spay surgery, but I have found out that they don't have nearly the resources, supplies or equipment to handle a lot of things that the other Vet could. Definetly something to consider. I just don't want to over-react though. :blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG poor Bridget. I would be grossed out too. I worked by a breeder. He said it happened lot and they just give her med to get rid of them. I thought Sam had them once and i asked him about it and he acted like. " oh he has worms he ate something" Anyway it was no big deal to him but grossed me out too. I think this may be common in some pups. Just from what I rem him saying. 
My neigh yorkie got them at 9 mo and she just took her to vet and I never heard another thing bout it. 
But I get it is gross!! I agree it's no fun having to go to er for something non Emerg. 
XOXOXO


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Kandis ~ you know I'm a weirdo when it comes to yucky stuff LOL! Yeah, I'm completely ready to torch the house and yard, just to make sure we kill off any and all bad stuff :HistericalSmiley:. 

I might also stop letting Bella walk near the front end of the yard, where it is more likely that another dog may have done its business. The other issue though is neighborhood cats ~ they just wander free (which drives me batty!) leaving heaven knows what in their wake :angry:. 

It's not even 5:30 a.m. and I'm already exhausted thinking about all the extra cleaning there is to be done.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont think this is heartworm Bridgett. Just thought they were different than see one in a pups poopy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hold on cause it might not have to do with cleaning at all. Just her and give meds. Could she got into something in garage new room?? I can't rem how he said they got them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, I seriously doubt it's heartworms too. It really is probably Roundworms. The pictures match up and description (when I Googled it). Now I just have to wait for her to poop again (thanks DH for tossing out the last one!), so that I can take her and her poop to the Vet. We'll also need to treat our big guy (Lucky) as a preventative most likely. Joy, joy!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

QUOTE=Sammie;1987999]Hold on cause it might not have to do with cleaning at all. Just her and give meds. Could she got into something in garage new room?? I can't rem how he said they got them.[/QUOTE]


I think you have to use bleach precautions after Roundworms. I don't think the laundry room had anything to do with it, since I'm forever bleaching and using vinegar to clean that area. BTW, she would not tolerate being in that space AT ALL. I ended up using a crating schedule and giving her kitchen access again. She is so much happier and is doing exceptionally well with her potty training. I'm even more proud of her now that I know her tummy must not be feeling well and she has still been so wonderful without having "accidents". Such a good girl and I cannot wait to make her totally healthy again.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I can see you in this sparkling clean house with all the little creatures and cats roaming around the yard. You described it well. Sounds like me with the spray man and all the woods where the ZOO lives I saw bobcat other day in my backyard so I'm scared till I get over it. Got every critter known out there. I can hear them at night when I'm on porch and Sammie loves to bark at them from porch. It's funny.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How old is Bella, Bridget?
Fleas can cause some worms. Tapeworms are picked up from the soil also---just thinking w/you. It certainly isn't heartworm---that usually causes coughing.
Worms are ugly & people don't like to say that their dog had worms, so it is one of those things people don't talk much about. Medications can take care of it! Go to your vet. Take a sample even if you don't see anything in it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh I'm glad she is doing well with training. I always try yo think of any recent changes for a cause when some weird thing comes up.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Sandi
That's right. They Can eat a flea I think. It's way too early for me. How are doing? Good I hope. Give my boy kisses.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bridgett. I hope you went back to bed for a while and try not to worry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh.... I know how you feel!! I totally freaked out when I saw a flea on Laurel. I felt like the HEALTH DEPARTMENT was going to shut me down!! I've never experienced any worms , but if the ER vet isn't too concerned then I would just do what you're planning and get a sample to the vet. Good luck everything will be OK.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,
I'm still awake, just starting some of my "chores". I'm not really worried, just grossed out I think  . I wondered about fleas too. She doesn't have any (we do give her Comfortis), but I wonder if a flea in the yard could still make this happen? Something to consider. Bella is almost 7 months old and we keep all of her shots etc up to date. 

I guess this would be the same kind of thing as a parent having to admit their child caught head lice :blink:. No matter how great the parent is or OCD, how clean they keep their home, their kids can still have the lice. I think worms are a bit "taboo" like that. Hopefully the SM members will be more open about "real world stuff" that happens with their fluffs. No matter how pretty our sweet Malts are, at the end of the day, they are still dogs (shhhh....don't tell Bella lol). Yuck happens :HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, here in Greece there is actually a tablet the dog owner swallows if the pup has worms---esp. a small dog that does lots of "kissing." I had to take some when our Kirby got a tapeworm some years ago.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Bridget, here in Greece there is actually a tablet the dog owner swallows if the pup has worms---esp. a small dog that does lots of "kissing." I had to take some when our Kirby got a tapeworm some years ago.


 
Oh I hope that is not something that I will have to do. I have some pretty bad health issues and the Dr.'s are very picky about what and when I can take any medications. I can only take meds when there is absolutely no other options, because my body (for whatever stinkin reason) is creating anaphylaxic type reactions- long story. I wonder if there is a way to tell if I have "caught it" ?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, first find out what kind it is---then call your doctor and let them know. It isn't usual in the US I think to take this pill.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Sandi,I'll do that. I'm pretty sure it's the Roundworm variety, but I'll know for sure soon. I gave Bella bit of yogurt and some cheerios in the hopes of getting a quicker poop from her LOL. Who would've ever thought I'd be having this conversation!


----------



## Heidi+Michelle (Jan 10, 2012)

*Don't Worry!!!*

So it is very normal, especially for puppies to get this thru their mothers milk. Even at the best of breeders!!

And if an adult dog gets it from a small amount of feces on grass, like you said, then yes they can have them. This is why it's so important for puppies to be dewormed once a month, and adults at a lesser schedule. (can't remember how often). 

Heidi had this in her poop after her first deworming tablet (normal on her first appointment) and I thought I was going to throw up. I thought I should bring her in right away.

She said to:
1. Calm down
2. Give deworming tablets each month as a puppy because they keep putting stuff in their mouths
3. That you do not need to personally need to take medicine unless you ingest feces, which normally won't happen w normal handwashing. Children however can easily get it bc they put their hands and other stuff in their mouths.

I also read there are 2 cycles. The ones in their intestines now, which go away with treatment, and the eggs that are not killed by the first deworming. So you have to do it again to make sure those babies grow up and get killed too.

Another GROSS thing is that no bleach, vinegar, or anything kills the eggs if they are around your house. Only super high temperatures do, like those from a steamer. I bought one and cleaned the floors, her bed, and around her pee pad area so she isn't reinfected.

Now she is fine and happy but everyone should remember it isn't that your house is unclean or ANYTHING like that, it is common. Just make sure to deworm and you will see more come out, which is ever-so slightly less gross the second time.

You can pick deworming tablets up at PETCO, etc but they are for all different kinds, so I preferred to just go to the vet. 

Anyway hope this helps!!!

M+H


Also, t


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Michelle,
Thank you SO much for your post. So much great information on there! As fortune would have it, we had our whole house professionally carpet cleaned yesterday....so that is great news. I have a carpet cleaner and a Shark Steam Vac, so I will use both of those in the kitchen and near her UgoDog. I guess for her bedding, bleach and hot water is the only option? Thanks again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My guess would be roundworms, too. 

Do you have Bella on a heartworm preventative? I use Interceptor and it kills roundworms, whipworms and hookworms in addition to heartworms.

Here's a good article that will answer your questions. According to this, Heartguard kills roundworms also.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/roundworms_in_dogs___puppies.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Usually heartworm meds take care of the most common type of worms ie tapeworm, roundworm, etc... How late were you on her heartworm med? If it was just 2 weeks, that should still have taken care of it. Depending on how late you were with the heart worm med, it is advisable to have her tested before giving her the heart worm meds. You won't see heartworms in her stool. But I do want to caution you to be careful in giving heartworm meds depending on how late you were. 

You said it was white. Roundworms tend to be more tan or beige in color and well...round. lol Tapeworms are white and flat. Here is a link that shows images of both.

The Parasite Picture Gallery

I think you'll be safe waiting for your vets office to be open on Monday as long as she doesn't seem in distress, is eating & drinking and pottying like normal. If her tummy is tight and distended and she seems uncomfortable, I'd probably take her in to the emg. clinic. But that's me...the ultimate worrier. :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tapeworms look like rice! Sorry, Kirby had a tapeworm so I won't ever forget!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!! Yuuukk! I would be upset too. I understand it can easily happen though. Hopefully you can get the right medication quickly to keep any contamination at bay. :grouphug: it does sound more like roundworms. Horrid creatures..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hi  Yep, unfortunately these disgusting little creatures look exactly like white, thin, long worms and they MOVE....Ugggggh. I called the after hours Vet, and she was very off the cuff cool about the whole thing (even laughed at my being so creeped out by it LOL).
> 
> There is no way I am waiting until Monday to see her Vet though. I'm seriously debating switching back to her previous Vet and having them work us in today. I just don't like our Vet not having any weekend hours  . That Vet did a good job on her spay surgery, but I have found out that they don't have nearly the resources, supplies or equipment to handle a lot of things that the other Vet could. Definetly something to consider. I just don't want to over-react though. :blink:


Bless your heart. I am just seeing your answer. White thin long worms, that move. OMG. Okay I'm no help. But I know you will get to the bottom of it, and get it all squared away. Many hugs to you. Bless you sweetheart.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks SO much you all. We are back from the Vet. They tested Bella's stool and found no evidence of parasites. I gave her my description of the worm (as I wrote in an earlier post) and my husband said he thought it was more like "rice". I don't know which of us is correct, but I think I was  . Regardless, they treated her with a single dose of Drontal Plus 22.7 MG. We were instructed to repeat the test in 3 weeks. Here's the link for the med if anyone is interested : Drontal Plus . 

Anyway, Bella is acting fine and has not had any more stools yet today. So I guess we'll see how it goes. Ready, set, dissinfect ...YUCK!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks SO much you all. We are back from the Vet. They tested Bella's stool and found no evidence of parasites. I gave her my description of the worm (as I wrote in an earlier post) and my husband said he thought it was more like "rice". I don't know which of us is correct, but I think I was  . Regardless, they treated her with a single dose of Drontal Plus 22.7 MG. We were instructed to repeat the test in 3 weeks. Here's the link for the med if anyone is interested : Drontal Plus .
> 
> Anyway, Bella is acting fine and has not had any more stools yet today. So I guess we'll see how it goes. Ready, set, dissinfect ...YUCK!


 
Oh glad baby girl is okay, and you will help us all keep any eye out for those "things". Did they give you any indication how that could happen. (sorry, just making sure I never see them. Hugs).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Usually heartworm meds take care of the most common type of worms ie tapeworm, roundworm, etc... How late were you on her heartworm med? If it was just 2 weeks, that should still have taken care of it. Depending on how late you were with the heart worm med, it is advisable to have her tested before giving her the heart worm meds. You won't see heartworms in her stool. But I do want to caution you to be careful in giving heartworm meds depending on how late you were.
> 
> You said it was white. Roundworms tend to be more tan or beige in color and well...round. lol Tapeworms are white and flat. Here is a link that shows images of both.
> 
> ...


 
We were right at 2 weeks late on the heartworm pill. We've just administered her parasite med, so I we will closely monitor her and then give her the Interceptor mid week. The only reason we even delayed the Interceptor the 1st time is so that wouldn't get sick from the spaying, meds and all that. I don't think it made a difference, but it is worth considering.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If it is tapeworm (like rice pieces) then it is most likely from a flea the pup ingested.
My vet told me some yrs. ago that the normal "wormer" meds don't cover tape worm---that may just be here in Europe--not sure.
Drontal plus sounds like it does cover tape worms! We give Drontal to our cat here.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is on Comfortis, so I still believe it is quite unlikely that it is a Tapeworm, since it is caused by ingesting a flea....who knows though? I still think it is far more likely a Roundworm which she could pick up from yucky left in the grass. Either way, the Vet prescribed Drontal Plus is supposed to kick it out ~ supposedly it's strong stuff. I still feel the need to get sick every time I think about it....Ugggh!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Bella is on Comfortis, so I still believe it is quite unlikely that it is a Tapeworm, since it is caused by ingesting a flea....who knows though? I still think it is far more likely a Roundworm which she could pick up from yucky left in the grass. Either way, the Vet prescribed Drontal Plus is supposed to kick it out ~ supposedly it's strong stuff. I still feel the need to get sick every time I think about it....Ugggh!


'

I honestly don't know, but I agree with you all over the place, from maybe her ingesting something outside, to the uggggggg part . but sooo glad she will be A okay.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- if I had to guess, I would guess whipworms. These are the most common type of worms to get from sniffing poop, etc. 

The meds should be fine in getting her dewormed (whichever type of worm it may be).

This is gross and never fun, but not uncommon either. But since she's on both Interceptor and Comfortis, I am surprised.

Good luck with the cleaning. Lots of work.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh by the way, good for you for spotting it right away. Not sure if your babies go on pad or outside, but I am such a poo watcher . So good for you for getting it right away.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks yall  . For the most part Bella poo's outside, but this a.m. she needed to go at 2:30, so she used her UgoDog (such a good girl!). I didn't give it a thought and I guess our Angels were working overtime, because I felt the need to go check it. There it was dark poop and a wiggly worm! Part of me thought it was just a nightmare and I was walking in my sleep  . Sadly it was real and yep, the cleaning is under way!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bridget -- if I had to guess, I would guess whipworms. These are the most common type of worms to get from sniffing poop, etc.
> 
> The meds such be fine in getting her dewormed (whichever type of worm it may be).
> 
> ...


 
I was shocked too, and not just because it is really yucky :angry:. I thought for sure the Comfortis and Interceptor combo was the perfect combo to keep things like this from happening. Guess not.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> I was shocked too, and not just because it is really yucky :angry:. I thought for sure the Comfortis and Interceptor combo was the perfect combo to keep things like this from happening. Guess not.


 
She is so darn cute!!!! I can't even begin to imagine your reaction, but at least you will be getting rid of them....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

The way Confortis was explained to me. The flea dies when it bites her. So they still jump on them and bite, they just don't stay on her long or multiply. so Bella could strike at the bite and ingest the live/dead flea. It is meant to keep from getting infestation on the pet. They don't stop fleas from biting them the first time though. Most just jump back off and die. I guess it depends on how bad the fleas are in the area. We spray the yard so I rarely have seen a flea. So you could have a dead flea and Bella eat it. I could be wrong but this is what I was told. I found a dead flea on Sammie once. Also if it's near the end of the month there can be days when the pills wear off.
Gross I know. Maybe the Interceptor should have taken care of the worm though.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bridget, I think you may be my long lost sister. I am not laughing at the situation, but at your reaction to it. Torching the house and yard just to be sure, gave me a good hearty laugh:HistericalSmiley:which I thoroughly needed, so thank you! I also feel the same way about cats leaving presents in my yard. 





Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Kandis ~ you know I'm a weirdo when it comes to yucky stuff LOL! Yeah, I'm completely ready to torch the house and yard, just to make sure we kill off any and all bad stuff :HistericalSmiley:.
> 
> I might also stop letting Bella walk near the front end of the yard, where it is more likely that another dog may have done its business. The other issue though is neighborhood cats ~ they just wander free (which drives me batty!) leaving heaven knows what in their wake :angry:.
> 
> It's not even 5:30 a.m. and I'm already exhausted thinking about all the extra cleaning there is to be done.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget and Dianne -- I had to laugh about torching the house too -- but I know that would be my reaction.

I'm also a clean freak -- have 2 different steamers for the tile floors and 1 handheld steamer that works on everything else. Then I also have a Bissell carpet cleaner and I only have carpet in my bedroom. And, of course, Bleach is also one of my best friends. LOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gotta love OCD! Yes, my hands are probably the cleanest things on this earth. Thank heavens for Aveeno hand lotion. BTW, I was only 1/2 way kidding about torching the house and the yard :HistericalSmiley:... my luck the disgusting things would still live! 

It's so funny that you mentioned a hand held steamer ~ it was on my list of "to buy" today at Walmart! I have the shark for the floors, a Bissell carpet cleaner and I'm just going to take stock ownership in Clorox and Walmarts Great Value White Vinegar (God bless them, they sell that stuff in huge jugs!). 

I have to say that I am stumped as to how to easily wash her bed though. It's one of those round kind with the soft fabric all inside and cotton on the outside. The cover doesn't come off and it's too fuzzy to put in the washing machine, so how do you truly clean those things? I'm considering soaking it in the bathtub with bleach and water and then spraying it with white vinegar and then steam cleaning it (with a handheld steamer) and then drying in the hot sunlight. Over kill? Probably. Do I care? Nope. Is there an easier way to just wash these beds?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We get a product in Europe called "Dettol" at the pharmacy which disinfects---I bathe my dog/cat stuff in the washer w/it! It doesn't smell great but just air it out afterwards. 
If your washer is too small take it to a laundrymat (sp?) as they have large washers, I believe. I would also put it in the dryer there as that would kill off any remaining critters.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Sandi! I'm just worried that because the beds have so much fuzzy stuff that it is going to pill all over our washer. I don't want to use a public washer for that reason too. Have you had any issues with the fibers coming off the bed and getting all over the place? One bed she has does that even when it's not wet  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No Bridget, our beds are the cheap IKEA ones and no fuzz! At the price of an IKEA bed I would just toss it and start over---but some of the more elegant beds are to pricey to do that! My house looks like a convalescent home more than something elegant! LOL but true.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> No Bridget, our beds are the cheap IKEA ones and no fuzz! At the price of an IKEA bed I would just toss it and start over---but some of the more elegant beds are to pricey to do that! My house looks like a convalescent home more than something elegant! LOL but true.


 
LOL you are just too funny! Bella's beds were cheap too and so I'm thinking of just tossing them. I'd like to switch her to an iron style bed that I can just sew a little pillow to fit in it. It would be much more cost effective in the long run I think. We'll see!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea! and you have the motivation to do it now! Go for it and post a photo so we can admire your work. 
I love it when people create! I keep looking outside to see if there is something someone doesn't want that I can cut down to a puppy size & refinish & cover. I love recycling!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I had made bella a bed out of a desk (flipped upside down) and so it was like a 4 poster bed. I'd love to do that again at some point, but I would definetly use an end table or nightstand instead. A toddler table upside down would work the best. The one that I made was just so big that I think she had a hard time feeling cozy in it. Anyway, I'm on a mission to find something small and iron to use for this DIY project. That's kind of a weird piece to find, so I may get stuck having to buy something. The ones I've seen that are sturdy are over $ and that's just not want I'm looking for  .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

You may have seen this before, I don't know if this will be what you want for Bella. They are not fancy or anything. I wanted a little darker shade and wash and dry after having FUZZY stuff for a year. I was over it.

I could not find anything in my price range that I liked, so I made one and bought one. I can't believe I got (one) picture of Sammie still asleep to show you. I LOVE the pics of them sleeping.....

He LOVES the homemade bed BEST, :aktion033: I call it the snuggle! He is lost when I wash it, he looks at the washer like where is my bed Mommy. :wub: Then when I take it out of the dry he tries to pull it away from me. I copied it from one online. I used my crate liner and bought a good fleece throw at target. I made a big pillow case (double size of crate liner) out of the throw. I put the fleece crate bed inside the case and flipped the extra case over top. He can lay on it flat in summer or push the top piece back and they can lay under it in winter. :thumbsup: It was really cheap. You could get better pretty prints/colors than mine for the case either in a throw or fleece from fabric store. Mine is fading, and it's time for me to make another one. The reg bed is like a velvety corduroy fabric with a fleece seat cover. 

Both go in the wash machine once a month. :thumbsup: I use a rack that I can put in my dryer to set things on to dry on low heat for the store bought bed. Your poster bed sound so cute! You are talented.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kandis I LOVE the picture of Sammie snuggled and sleeping. Oh my he is so cute!!! I really like the idea of making Bella a bed and your's looks perfect. She loves (like most Malts) to drag stuff around, so this would perfect. I may very well have to add it to my sewing list for the week. I am fascinated by the idea of a rack for the dryer. Where did you find something like that....it sounds awesome!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I came with the dryer and fits in little slots inside. it rests on front and back across the middle of dryer. mine is a maytag. i would go online and see if you can buy it as an accessory for yours. 

I am going to make him a new snuggle bed too. and I want pretty spring color/print this time. I kinda made this one in a hurry last year. Go to TJ Maxx and places like that. they have tons of them. Target has really good ones too. I will tell you the throws are much more durable and thicker and more comfy for a daily bed, that is why I did use the fabric fleece. It's thinner. If your gonna make one, use a good throw. You will be glad you did after a few washes. This one is one yr old and still will keep it for the bedroom.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Bridget, I think he is cute too! :wub: he is all worried in the one pic cause I took his bed apart for the photo.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bridget, here is the rack. I hope you can find one too. I also use it for shoes, sweaters, so on. 
xoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've never seen this type of rack -- but I want one!!!! I have a Maytag dryer too, so I'll look on-line to see if I can buy one as an accessorie. Thanks for sharing -- what a great idea.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I've never seen this type of rack -- but I want one!!!! I have a Maytag dryer too, so I'll look on-line to see if I can buy one as an accessorie. Thanks for sharing -- what a great idea.


Lynn,
my dryer is about 4 yrs old. I love the rack you can put things in there that you normally would not be able to tumble. i cant think of them all now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is an awesome dryer rack! Our dryer is kind of old, but maybe I'll be able to find one like that. Fingers crossed....thanks Kandis!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a drying rack for my LG dryer. I think they come with all dryers that match the HE washers. I actually don't use mine very often. Lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I'm coming very late to the party here, but glad you got some help with the worm issue. I hate to say that what freaked me out more was that we once came back from vacation to a very exclusive island in the Caribbean and lots of snorkeling and water time and my son who was quite young at the time came back with a worm. :w00t::w00t: OMG I flipped out but the pediatrician said it's not that uncommon and put him on literally one pill, and us on the same type pill and that was then end of it all. Just one pill. So bizarre!!! 
So meanwhile this thread has taken on an interesting life of its own from beds to dryer racks. I love it. Great ideas. I almost wish we could move the bed, dryer issue to its own thread so I could find it in the future. So Kandis the rack stays in one place while the dryer is spinning? Very cool. And I love the bed ideas.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yep Sue; it does not move. It's neat. I though too, we went from worms to dryers hey!!! But I don't know anything bout moving threads.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Bridget - I'm coming very late to the party here, but glad you got some help with the worm issue. I hate to say that what freaked me out more was that we once came back from vacation to a very exclusive island in the Caribbean and lots of snorkeling and water time and my son who was quite young at the time came back with a worm. :w00t::w00t: OMG I flipped out but the pediatrician said it's not that uncommon and put him on literally one pill, and us on the same type pill and that was then end of it all. Just one pill. So bizarre!!!
> So meanwhile this thread has taken on an interesting life of its own from beds to dryer racks. I love it. Great ideas. I almost wish we could move the bed, dryer issue to its own thread so I could find it in the future. So Kandis the rack stays in one place while the dryer is spinning? Very cool. And I love the bed ideas.


 
I'm totally freaked out by the whole "worms" thing. I'm honestly a bit nervous holding her now, so I do so very carefully and wash my hands thoroughly. Also no face kisses right now! LOL Can't wait till this mini nightmare is well behind us. I bet you were totally grossed out by the worms from your vacation.....not fun!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We fostered a little Chi mix (she was Chi, maybe some Beagle, a little Dauchsand (sp?) and kangaroo too) once. Of course, she slept in the bed with us, because I am stupid. Woke up in the morning and there was a worm on my bed in between us!!!! Aaaagggggghhhhh! 

Here's Coco. She's not snarling by the way, she was snaggle toothed.









But she was sweet...










We have a rack dryer too...love it for shoes, sweaters and hats.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Laura she is a pretty baby. Yuck about the worm though.....ewwwwwhhh!! I bet you freaked out LOL.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Laura she is a pretty baby. Yuck about the worm though.....ewwwwwhhh!! I bet you freaked out LOL.


She was one of the sweetest dogs I have ever met, she 'wormed' her way into our hearts (that was very bad, I know!). She'd had a very tough life, and I am surprised that she only walked away from it with worms (there was a chunk of her hear missing, in a perfect mouth shape). We got the worms cleared up, got her spayed (she'd had puppies before we got her) and found her a great home with a friend's sister. I cried when she left.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> She was one of the sweetest dogs I have ever met, she 'wormed' her way into our hearts (that was very bad, I know!). She'd had a very tough life, and I am surprised that she only walked away from it with worms (there was a chunk of her hear missing, in a perfect mouth shape). We got the worms cleared up, got her spayed (she'd had puppies before we got her) and found her a great home with a friend's sister. I cried when she left.


My Goodness what a forgiving and trusting angel ♥. So glad you were able to find her the perfect forever home


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bless Coco's heart. She surely was an angel and so grateful I'm sure to have had you Laura.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sammie said:


> Bless Coco's heart. She surely was an angel and so grateful I'm sure to have had you Laura.


Thanks for saying that Kandis. I am grateful that she was in my life for a short time too. She taught us a lot. I have a Chi charm on my charm bracelet now in honor of sweet little CokyLoky.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I read the first & last page & I hope I'm not repeating the same info. There R plenty of deworming meds available but they often have side effects so I like using diatomaceous earth to deworm as well as 2 prevent. It is awesome, no side effects and not a drug.


----------



## Ouchee (Jan 31, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm totally freaked out by the whole "worms" thing. I'm honestly a bit nervous holding her now, so I do so very carefully and wash my hands thoroughly.


I know exactly how you feel. I just bought a maltese puppy for christmas and just found out he had worms last week. I searched online and said it was common in puppies and not an emergency so i am going to take him to the vet later this week to get rid of it. Iam soo grossed out that i really cant pick up his poop when he does an accident or on walks. even with gloves on. I am so grossed out that i gtg use some tongs or something to pick them up and dispose them. lol You are lucky you have a husband that can pick them up for you. lol Also i feel a little mean. Since finding out a week ago. I haven't been picking up and holding the puppy as much. When i do pick it up. i make sure it's butt is not near me! haha I can't wait till i take him to the vet in a cpl days to get rid of it. Even once it's over. I don't think i can ever hold my puppy for awhile without it grossing me out. lol


----------

